

Airbnb, other sites owe city hotel tax, S.F. says - hardtke
http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/c/a/2012/04/04/BA621NUAMI.DTL

======
paulhauggis
"Supporters of the treasurer's move say it's a simple matter of fairness, with
tourists picking up a portion of the tab for the police, transit and street
cleaning they enjoy while visiting."

Not really. The people that own the house pay taxes for the police and fire.
While they are out of town, they are not utilizing those services.

Hotels are different. They are designed to rent out to multiple people.

